# What kind of puppy do you think this is?



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

My puppy Lottie is just over 3 months now and I keep going back and forth guessing what breed of dog she is. Someone at the vet yesterday asked if she was an Irish setter. I was told she was a Brittany but she doesn't have the usual spots and she has a long, slightly curled tail like a retriever. She also has perfect markings to be a Nova Scotia duck tolling retriever but she's got such long legs, short fur and they're just not very common around here. She's adorable and I love her either way but I thought it'd be fun to get some other opinions. For now she's just my mystery puppy


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

Duck tolling mix was my first impression


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Just plain cute..


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She looks like she's got Duck Toller in her, for sure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh she's adorable. 

Maybe a mix of the NS Duck Tolling Retriever and a Brittney Spaniel. 

Have you thought about doing a DNA test to find out? Amazon sells them.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She is cute! Haha she's got tons of energy like a toller. I didn't know you could get them off Amazon but I think I'll be testing her eventually.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's the link from Amazon.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/255450-what-kind-puppy-do-you-think.html

Here's the manufacturer's website, they're offering $10 off with code

http://www.wisdompanel.com/

She's just darling......


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Is there a way to see if they test for tollers? It say they have 200 breeds but not which ones.

Nevermind, I found the breed library.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ArchersMom said:


> My puppy Lottie is just over 3 months now and I keep going back and forth guessing what breed of dog she is. Someone at the vet yesterday asked if she was an Irish setter. I was told she was a Brittany but she doesn't have the usual spots and she has a long, slightly curled tail like a retriever. She also has perfect markings to be a Nova Scotia duck tolling retriever but she's got such long legs, short fur and they're just not very common around here. She's adorable and I love her either way but I thought it'd be fun to get some other opinions. For now she's just my mystery puppy


My guess is Duck Toller mixed with something with long legs, perhaps a hound. 100% cute in any case!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oh she's adorable.
> 
> Maybe a mix of the NS Duck Tolling Retriever and a Brittney Spaniel.
> 
> Have you thought about doing a DNA test to find out? Amazon sells them.


The ears do look like a Brittany to me (I have a Brittany pup), but it will be interesting to see what mix she is. No matter, what a pretty little puppy!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She's a doll. She looks very much like my rescue Woody.



I had several of the same questions and the general consensus was that he had quite a bit of Toller in him. The markings seemed to be the give away, but he was far to big for a Toller so having some golden in him seemed to be the logical conclusion. Thankfully he didn't have the Toller "scream".

We finally had a DNA test done and as you can see one side was complete golden and the other primary breed was Brittnay.



I personally think he's got more goofball in him than anything else...you couldn't ask for a nicer dog. Although the results of the DNA test aren't guaranteed I can guarantee you'll have nothing but fun with your girl no matter what breed shows up. 


Pete & Woody


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Toller/Spaniel mix is my guess. fwiw!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Woody is beautiful! It's interesting that he has those perfect markings too. She doesn't scream but she's a very talkative little girl.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Toller and Boykin Spaniel rather than Britney? You don't see them as much, but the color's a nice match.

And what a cutie!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Toller and Border Collie?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We've heard border collie mix before. We had a Brittany when I was a kid and she's much larger than I remember him being. At approximately 13 weeks she's over 15 lbs with huge feet.


----------

